# Looking for a ride Oct. 26. - Nov. 3.



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a ride next weekend and/or the week/weekend after. I'm in for all kinds of fishing but prefer offshore/bluewater. Got all the equipment (deep dropping, 50ws, jigging, popping etc.) I'm experienced and deckhanded in Destin for a couple of years. Of course I'm helping with fuel, ice, bait etc.
Please PM.

BR

Ferdi


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

The wave forecast looks better and better


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its possible that some friends and I will be going in the next week or so. If I need another person I'll PM you. Don't know the likelihood yet

Is Manfred (spelling?) your father?


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

Weather's looking good tonight through Monday.
My number is 850 346 8491


----------

